# Podalyzer Fulfillment Service



## Podalyzer (Aug 22, 2017)

Podalyzer(https://www.podalyzer.com/) is new fulfillment service with automated Amazon integration. We have also created an Amazon research tool available at http://research.podalyzer.com/ that should help you explore new niches, optimize your listings and protect your designs from copycats.

Our idea is to take care of the whole marketing part, so we are working on integrating with eBay, Etsy and Walmart too.

At the moment the products we offer are T-Shirts, Hoodies, Sweatshirts, Hats, Tote Bags with Mugs and Canvases coming to the catalog very soon.

We are new to the market, so any feedback will be much appreciated!


----------



## Future Factory (Jan 22, 2017)

price list?


----------



## Podalyzer (Aug 22, 2017)

Dear @Future Factory,

sorry for the late response. You can see full product list pricing after you create an account.


----------

